# The monster came out tonight - Columbus, GA



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

Another Sunday meet brought a beast out at night.
We get together every Sunday at 7pm fyi. Anyone is welcome.

Holler at us on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/Columbuscaraudio/


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Put some screens in those doors dawg


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol. This boy didn't play, wasn't even broke in....


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you need more speakers in there


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

In every bass head's mind, it's either more speakers or more power.
Always somebody bigger than you out there.

That's why I'm glad in a sq guy, my burden is a little less expensive.


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

calebkhill said:


> In every bass head's mind, it's either more speakers or more power.
> Always somebody bigger than you out there.
> 
> That's why I'm glad in a sq guy, my burden is a little *less expensive*.


haha thats not necessarily true lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

HTX said:


> haha thats not necessarily true lol


It all depends on how much the high rollers in sq spend on interconnects. I dropped $500k on each one of my cables and in my mind everything sounds better than it did with the standard cheap cables. 

But really, both are expensive. It's all in HOW you spend the money that will make or break the end result. The suv this thread is about definitely has a lot of money in it but it looks like the front part of it is more about flash than function. And I'm not going to knock those kicks because it's likely better than I could have done since I don't have the patience to work with fiberglass. If I had a big chunk of money laying around that I didn't need I'd build something ridiculous. SPL in the back and sq in the front with front mounted sub.


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm just surprised we had a system like this turn out.


----------

